
Ask HN: Any non profits looking for one click financial transparency? - craig
I&#x27;ve been considering an idea to make it easier for non-profits and local government to transparently declare their financial records.<p>I thought you could use Europe&#x27;s open banking api to automatically connect to a bank account and display transaction history, which would the be easily linkable or embeddable into your site.<p>I have a couple questions:<p>Do non-profits want this? Or are the more useful ways to be transparent?<p>Is this robust enough, it&#x27;d be pretty easy to create another bank account to do fraudulent activities. Is there away to make it more robust?<p>Is there a better way to solve this problem?
======
ian0
I recently set up a non-profit and consulted with lots of people in the field.
I found out that most non profits have overheads of 15-30%, which I found to
be pretty shocking. I think a majority of the public would too.

In some cases there are real reasons why overheads need to be this big, thats
ok. But managing this communication has got to be a pain in the ass, I think
most of the product would be around catering for this and not true
transparency.

